# Односторонняя головная боль, вата в правой части головы



## Майя Бородулина (10 Сен 2014)

Здравствуйте,в марте у меня заболела голова справа.вся правая часть.боль очень похожа на мигрень .отдает в бровь,глаз,зубы,висок.боль постоянная,тупая.лекарства не помогают.в Марте я ходила к неврологу,он сказал,что это воспаление тройничного нерва,прописали мне ориенталисты и миль гамму,я пропила,все прошло.Очередной приступ произошел в конце июля.я пришла к неврологу,он меня направил на УЗДГ сосудов и выписал кучу лекарств (вольтарен,мидокалм,Актовегин,глиателин,миль гамма ) и антидепресанты Ципралекс.в двадцатых числах августа меня накрыла жуткая депрессия,всю трясло,тошнило,я подумала,что это из за Ципралекса.сейчас прекратила все пить.еще он направил меня на массаж.самое интересное,что этот доктор даже не прощупал мою шею.я была в отпуске,много плавала,стало полегче.после пере лета все разболелась,с утра подоашнивает,подавленное состояние
вот заключение УЗДГ#Ультразвуковые признаки непрямолинейности хода позвоночных артерий в канале поперечных отростков шейных позвонков.Косвенные ультразвуковые признаки вертеброгенного влияния на правую позвоночную артерию со снижением скоростных показателей в канале поперечных отростков шейных позвонков#


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (10 Сен 2014)

А в чем вопрос? Сделайте рентген шеи и обратитесь к квалифицированному мануальному терапевту.


----------



## Майя Бородулина (10 Сен 2014)

Просто невролог не объяснил,что значит данное заключение.просто рентген шеи?может нужно МРТ сделать???Может посоветуете хорошего мануального терапевта???


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (10 Сен 2014)

Майя Бородулина написал(а):


> Просто невролог не объяснил,что значит данное заключение.просто рентген шеи?может нужно МРТ сделать???Может посоветуете хорошего мануального терапевта???


Просто рентген. Если будет необходимость в МРТ, его назначит мануальный терапевт. Невропатолог не объяснил Вам ничего, т.к. не знает, из-за чего у Вас эти изменения, это не его специальность. Хороших мануальных терапевтов достаточно, ищите по месту жительства.


----------



## La murr (10 Сен 2014)

Майя Бородулина написал(а):


> Может посоветуете хорошего мануального терапевта???


В каком регионе Вы проживаете, Майя?


----------



## Майя Бородулина (10 Сен 2014)

Москва


----------



## La murr (10 Сен 2014)

Майя, врачи-консультанты форума,  работающие с пациентами в Москве - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/8/
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/259/
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/455/


----------



## Майя Бородулина (18 Сен 2014)

Добрый вечер. сделала рентген шейного отдела позвоночника. прокомментируйте,пожалуйста.


----------



## AIR (18 Сен 2014)

> Добрый вечер.сделала рентген шейного отдела позвоночника.прокоментируйте,пожалуйста.


Комментируем... По представленной бумажке ничего путного сказать нельзя... Если действовать разумно, то нужно сделать именно снимки с функциональными пробами (4 снимка), или хотя бы в крайнем случае к двум имеющимся сделать ещё два - боковая проекция при максимальном сгибании и максимальном разгибании..  А уже потом выложить сюда все снимки, а не бумажки...


----------



## Майя Бородулина (25 Окт 2015)

Модератор: темы пользователя объединены, согласно Правил форума.

Здравствуйте.пролечила я свою шею с помощью иглотерапии ,шея болеть перестала.осталась вата в голове.сделала мрт головного мозга.посмотрите пожалуйста описание.часто депрессивное состояние


----------



## Niks44 (22 Июл 2016)

Здравия!!! как у вас дела головная боль прошла ? отпишитесь если не трудно


----------

